# Actor Roberts Blossom Dies at 87



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News



> Character actor Roberts Blossom, who played the white-bearded neighbor "old man Marley" in the movie "Home Alone," has died at age 87 in Southern California.
> Daughter Deborah Blossom tells the Los Angeles Times that her father died of natural causes July 8 at a Santa Monica nursing home.
> 
> Movie credits include "The Hospital," "Slaughterhouse-Five," "The Great Gatsby," "Close Encounters of the Third Kind," "Escape From Alcatraz," "Resurrection" and "Doc Hollywood."
> ...


For me, I will remember him best for his role in "Christine"


----------

